# Alternatives to mackerel



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone know any alternatives to mackerel with the same / more protein in and tastes decent?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Similar oily fish? Or just anything with similar protein content?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Wee G said:


> Similar oily fish? Or just anything with similar protein content?


Yeah i suppose you're right. Its just the guy who owns my gym made me a diet, and part of it is mackerel. So i was wondering if it HAD to be mackerel for some reason

Cheers for the advice anyway


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

i found a fish in tesco called cod hobbler. it's full of protein and is dirt cheap! and it hasn't got the really fishy taste if that's why you wanna get away from mackeral. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Bri said:


> i found a fish in tesco called cod hobbler. it's full of protein and is dirt cheap! and it hasn't got the really fishy taste if that's why you wanna get away from mackeral. :thumb:


Cheers m8 ill have to look for it, and yes that is why i wanna get away from mackerel :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

thought as much im the same i can't stand mackeral! glad i could help. :thumb:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Tesco do these "value" trays of salmon - you get quite a lot for 4-5 quid... :thumb:

With the fresh fish, but not off the fish counter.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

MAte,

i'm assuming it will be mackerel because it provides a lot of good quality fats (omega 3's) as well as high protein.

Substitutions that would still provide you with similar amounts of good fats would be...

Salmon

Trout

Sardines

If it is the "fishy" taste that puts you off get it smoked and peppered, tastes very different then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Nelson said:


> Tesco do these "value" trays of salmon - you get quite a lot for 4-5 quid... :thumb:
> 
> With the fresh fish, but not off the fish counter.





Wee G said:


> MAte,
> 
> i'm assuming it will be mackerel because it provides a lot of good quality fats (omega 3's) as well as high protein.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info and advice guys :thumb:


----------



## EViS (Apr 21, 2009)

Wee G said:


> MAte,
> 
> i'm assuming it will be mackerel because it provides a lot of good quality fats (omega 3's) as well as high protein.
> 
> ...


This! I too cannot stand tinned mackerel (or sardines). However getting these fish (usually mackerel) smoked makes them a pleasure to eat  . And your breath does not smell for the rest of the day, in the way it does once you get one of those tins down you  .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Wee G said:


> MAte,
> 
> i'm assuming it will be mackerel because it provides a lot of good quality fats (omega 3's) as well as high protein.
> 
> ...


Exactly as Wee G says, salmon, trout and sardines along with kippers and herrings are all good for omega 3's like mackeral.

I like mackeral but it gets a bit boring if eaten too often so vary it and eat all of the above.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

I think mackerel in tomato sauce aint that bad at all compared to sardines. Excellent nutrient profile, but some might say dont eat too often as it is a big fish and may contain high mercury levels.

My favourite mackerel meal:

2 Wholemeal toast

Can of mackerel fillets

Chopped onions, chilli optional

Delicious but may be quite smelly requiring brushing of teeth, or rinsing of mouth plus a few airwaves chewing gums after


----------

